# Poulan Pro PP4218AVX Carburertor Adjustment



## mrinds (Sep 2, 2009)

Poulan wants to keep their ways & means a secret, but I know the information is out there. What is the correct adjustment procedure for their pro model ?


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 2, 2009)

1-1/4 turns out on both high and low screws from my experience.


----------



## mrinds (Sep 2, 2009)

*Poulan carburetor settings*

yeah, I did that, but the saw has compression problems as well so I'm at square 2 with it now. Thx for the help. Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 2, 2009)

mrinds said:


> Poulan wants to keep their ways & means a secret, but I know the information is out there. What is the correct adjustment procedure for their pro model ?



Poulan keeps secrets? Ok, try to download a IPL from the Stihl website.....


----------



## mrinds (Sep 2, 2009)

*keeping trade secrets*

I understand the need to promote your own certified dealers, but not for carburetor settings. THAT'S TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL, like the basement.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 2, 2009)

mrinds said:


> Poulan wants to keep their ways & means a secret, but I know the information is out there. What is the correct adjustment procedure for their pro model ?



The correct procedure for adjusting any carburetor on any saw involves a little bit of _experience_. I have found that "canned" adjustments rarely are optimum. Many times the correct adjustments are outside the range of the limiters on newer saws, especially if the thing has been sitting and the carb isn't squeaky clean. It needs to be tuned so that it is just for stroking in the cut. You can search on here and find quite a bit. If you have low compression, though (very common on these) there is no adjustment on the carb that will fix that.


----------



## mrinds (Sep 2, 2009)

*I am no doubt green*

Around saw & trees, but expect to learn enough to be able to break down my own when needs be. It might take me a couple of years, maybe more. It'll be time well spent.

Thx. / Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 2, 2009)

mrinds said:


> I understand the need to promote your own certified dealers, but not for carburetor settings. THAT'S TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL, like the basement.



Well yes it's good to promote there dealers, but then there's that PITA thing called the EPA, federal laws plus maybe inexperianced carb tuners who will end up smoking there saw then, maybe go badmouthing there company and such.


----------



## mrinds (Sep 2, 2009)

*smoking machines*

I could have smoked this one on a 40in. pine trunk. Not by resetting the carb. That sap gets to be like concrete in a few years. So maybe I qualify as one of those complaining but I still think that if you buy a particular machine the company should do all it can to assist you in the mainteance of it. Not charge an arm and a leg to so. Maybe I;m cheap.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep a 40" tree, a hot day, maybe dull chain with a 40cc saw could be enough to smoke it. 

Thats OK, like I tried to say blame Poulan for not providing info, but try to get that same info from the other manufactures then come back here and tell us what you find.


----------



## PonderousPiner (Sep 3, 2009)

*Are you asking about the screw setting, OR ...*

...About their :censored: tool that you need to actually turn the darn screws?

Assuming the latter, they did it to appease the EPA.

They also tell their dealers to not sell the :censored: tool to customers. IIRC, the part # is 530 03 55 60. I got one from amazon. Sears parts direct claims to have them too.

The other option is to cut slots in the carb screws so that a regular screwdriver can be used.

Once you can turn the screws, www.madsens1.com can tell you how to turn them--follow the saw tuning links.

Hope that helps!

PPine

PS: I don't care if they call it "PRO"--it's a low-end saw in reality.


----------



## mrinds (Sep 3, 2009)

*carburetor tool 4 Poulan pro*

I was asking about the settings themselves. I picked up one of the splined tools online as well. Thinking that maybe Poulan had some special procedure for their newer machines. Thx for the info. Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope no special procedure. Just tune em like any other.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 3, 2009)

The saw was likely smoked by either a lean mixture, or an air leak. It is a chainsaw!! It should be able to run at full throttle under load. The size of the tree being cut is irrelevant. If you didn't change the carb settings, they may have been too lean from the factory, or it may have been partially gummed up from sitting. I have also seen the intakes crack on those a time or two.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 3, 2009)

PonderousPiner said:


> ...
> Hope that helps!
> 
> PPine
> ...



Hi PPine,
Thanks for the help. And I agree with your sentiments on this being a pro saw. No pro would tolerate having to adjust the chain between every tank of fuel.

I have a 4620AVX and wonder what the D stands for on your 4620AVXD.

I got the tool from ebay and adjusted the high speed mix because I thought the saw lacked power. A little pressure on the bar and it would slow to the point where the chain stopped. I leaned it out a bit and it made a world of difference. Now I worry that I could have set it too lean.  I do recall seeing in the Official Saw Tuning thread that the saw lacks power if tuned too lean, so I hope I'm OK.

BTW, I got the tool from ebay seller "mowers4u" and this is the tool for the 4620AVX: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280351588986&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123 I got a link from this seller from someone else on this site and found that he answers email and ships quickly. I'm not sure if that is the right tool for the 4218 but you could ask.

-walt


----------



## mrinds (Sep 3, 2009)

*Anyone got a service manual for PP4218AVX ??*

Send me a message. Thx Mike


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 3, 2009)

mrinds said:


> Poulan wants to keep their ways & means a secret, but I know the information is out there. What is the correct adjustment procedure for their pro model ?



if the saw is under warranty why not take it to the dealer you the consumer dont have to pay a cent for a carb adjust job poulan pays the dealer for the repair etc. which reminds me i need to go work on a trimmer for a customer so i can get paid from poulan


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Buy a new PP 4218AVX from me and save Free Shipping included*

thats right you all i found a source that is giving me a good price on these saws new in the box this will help on customers saving some hard earned income $ 159.00 total delivered to your door with ups ground service with tracking info emailed to you 

not a bad price and is cheaper than anywhere i can find if you find it any cheaper let me know where and how much they want i will beat there price if possible 

but my source has 34 on hand and i have it on 20 to cover the difference if i sell 20 it will help me get the other 14 but here is the link it make a good Christmas gift to your family members the warranty you can take the saw to your local poulan warranty center to get them fixed 

thanks calvin 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/poulan-pro-18-inch-42cc-gas-chain-saw-pp4218avx.html


----------



## bullittman281 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello,
Home depot had what should be new one on saw for $100. My buddy bought one. In typical EPA fashion the thing wont even run out of the box. I had to de-EPA-afy the carb screws with a hack saw to make it run. This is one of the those so-called strato motors with the twin butter-flys on the carb. I've never messed with one but I'm assuming you want it four stroking on the top end like any other saw. The thing is new so I don't want to give it hell just yet so I'm gonna have to wait until we go cut some more fire wood to set it up. I figure for $100 new you cant go wrong.


----------



## KRP (Dec 11, 2009)

bullittman281 said:


> Hello,
> Home depot had what should be new one on saw for $100. My buddy bought one. In typical EPA fashion the thing wont even run out of the box. I had to de-EPA-afy the carb screws with a hack saw to make it run. This is one of the those so-called strato motors with the twin butter-flys on the carb. I've never messed with one but I'm assuming you want it four stroking on the top end like any other saw. The thing is new so I don't want to give it hell just yet so I'm gonna have to wait until we go cut some more fire wood to set it up. I figure for $100 new you cant go wrong.



If you are talking about the 4218avx, it has the Zama W26B carb. The upper butterfly can be sticky and stick open, preventing a start. Put some oil on the shaft and you are good to go. Adjust the carb at full throttle / no load for just a little burrble / 4 stroking. 40:1 on the mix, 89 or greater octane. Put a Bailey's 30lp chain on it. You will find the gas cap and maybe the oil cap start to tighten up after a while. The saw is a good runner and has an inboard clutch. It is a cheap saw but with proper setup, will get the job done.


----------



## CGC4200 (Dec 11, 2009)

Poulan does not make a pro saw anymore.
Just short-life plastic junk.


----------



## bullittman281 (Dec 11, 2009)

hello,
Got to run the new saw for a minute a while ago. Got the carb adjusted up more or less. It wants to die if you chop the throttle in the middle of the cut or if you bump the saw after it idles for a bit but other wise it doesn't run bad. The chain on it is a bad joke but the say doesn't seem too bad. I tried to swap the chain from my other poulan onto it but the 4218 is not set up for .325 chain. It looks like 3/8 but I cant see 3/8 on such a small saw. What kind of chain does it have on it? Also, Where do you get a .325 sprocket for it? Let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I've used a piece of brake line tubing (steel) to adjust these when I didn't have the tool. Copper tubing probably works too; just find a piece that just barely fits and push it on the screw head.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a couple of these Poulan chain saws, a 14" and a 20". They are both good saws.....for around home and light woodcutting. If I were a professional I probably would look elsewhere for a longer lasting saw. The older saws seemed to be better but were much heavier also.


----------



## GSWilson (Jul 27, 2011)

*Poulan PP4218AVX Service Manual?*

I have a Poulan Pro PP4218AVX that is out of warranty. Does anyone know where I can go to get a Service Manual for it? I already have the Operators Manual, just looking to see if I can find a Service Manual. Thanks


----------

